
UK Bank IT Train Wreck Demonstrates Why Algos Can Be a Terrible Idea - pm24601
https://www.nakedcapitalism.com/2017/08/bank-it-screw-ups-when-will-they-learn.html
======
celticninja
Not really a bank but a good write up all the same.

